# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  джапа и киртан

## Gitamrita dasi

Харе Кришна!
Может ли кто-нибудь поделиться достоверной информацией относительно того, можно ли повторять мантру или петь киртан в алтарной,когда Божества отдыхают??
Заранее благодарна...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна!
> Может ли кто-нибудь поделиться достоверной информацией относительно того, можно ли повторять мантру или петь киртан в алтарной,когда Божества отдыхают??
> Заранее благодарна...


Можно, только негромко. Когда поют ночью киртан в Кришна Баларама Мандире во Вриндаване, то поются специальные мелодии, тихие и спокойные.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а можно повторять джапу во время киртана? а то меня некоторые удивляют...

----------


## Александра

джапу во время киртана лучше не надо.точнее вобще не надо.
Лучше уйти куда нибудь в другую комнату и там читать, если очень надо.

Еще я знаю, что нельзя кланяться закрытому алтарю. Это кажется Шри Джишну говорил. Говорил, что когда кланяешься, Кришна хочет видеть, кто там склонился, а шторы мешают и мы создаем Кришне неудобства. вот)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если идет киртан, то преданный должен присоединиться к киртану. Джапу надо повторять в другое время.

По поводу "кланяться закрытому алтарю" - уже было обсуждение на старом форуме. Спрашивали даже пуджари в Маяпуре. Ответ такой, что в шастрах запрета на то, чтобы поклониться закрытому алтарю нет.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> джапу во время киртана лучше не надо.точнее вобще не надо.
> Лучше уйти куда нибудь в другую комнату и там читать, если очень надо.
> 
> Еще я знаю, что нельзя кланяться закрытому алтарю. Это кажется Шри Джишну говорил. Говорил, что когда кланяешься, Кришна хочет видеть, кто там склонился, а шторы мешают и мы создаем Кришне неудобства. вот)


Неужели Верховный Господь не способен разглядеть кого то за шторками??))))
Ему подвластен каждый уголок во всех трех мирах и ничто и никто не может создать Ему каких либо неудобств)))
Хорошо кланяться алтарю вне зависимости открыт он или закрыт. Ведь это место присутствия Господа. 
Мы оказавшись рядом со Святым местом всегда кланяемся ему, вне зщависимости от того, открыто ли оно для посещения или нет.

----------


## Александра

> Неужели Верховный Господь не способен разглядеть кого то за шторками??))))
> Ему подвластен каждый уголок во всех трех мирах и ничто и никто не может создать Ему каких либо неудобств)))
> Хорошо кланяться алтарю вне зависимости открыт он или закрыт. Ведь это место присутствия Господа. 
> Мы оказавшись рядом со Святым местом всегда кланяемся ему, вне зщависимости от того, открыто ли оно для посещения или нет.


Но а как же тогда божества в Индии такие есть...которые открывают на 5 секунд. Потому что однажды они утопали за своими преданными. И теперь их открывают только на 5 секунд не для того, чтобы мы их не видели, а для того, что бы Они не успели разгялдеть преданных и опять сбежать!
Это лилы!!!!
Господь действительно может все, но видимо такие правилы игры. Что как будто за шторками Кришна нас не видит.
Иначе тогда нельзя было бы ходить по квартире в пижаме мимо алтаря, даже закрытого.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Лилы, конечно)))
Как вроде того, что Господу будто нужна наша материальная пища и др. внешние подношения))) 
Но наверно раз нет строгого запрета на то чтобы кланяться закрытому алтарю, то это зависит от настроения преданного.

А если не секрет, что это за Божества, которых открывают на 5 секунд?) Очень интересно стало-вот это блиц-даршан!

----------


## Александра

я не помню про какое Божество шла речь в той книге. Это рассказывал Индрадьюмна Свами, но вот в интернете нашла про 2 Божества и 5 секунд)

1.Храм Банке-Бихари  - самый знаменитый храм во Вриндаване. Его посещает множество людей. Божества установил здесь Свами Харидас, современник Госвами Вриндавана. Он занимался во Вриндаване бхаджаном. Его бхаджан кутир находится на Нидхуване, где он и нашел Божество Банке Бихари  (Божество с бриллиантовыми глазами). Это очень древнее Божество. В этом храме существует традиция давать короткие даршаны. Шторы открывают всего на несколько секунд, затем их задёргивают и через какое-то время опять открывают. С этим связано несколько историй. Одна из историй такова. Одна царица из Джайпура приехала во Вриндаван. В то время даршан был длинный, и она имела возможность долго смотреть на Банке Бихари. Царица так долго смотрела на Божество, что привязалась к Банке Бихари. Она вернулась домой и сказала мужу царю: «Пойдем войной на Вриндаван и отберём Банке Бихари». Она не могла жить без Банке Бихари. Так возник сильный конфликт, который с трудом  удалось уладить. И после этого пуджари сказали: «Хватит, долгих даршанов больше не будет». После этого даршаны стали короткими. К Божеству нельзя близко подойти, и Его трудно разглядеть. Это для того, чтобы никто не успел к Нему привязаться.

2.главный центр паломничества Тирумала Шри Баладжи расположен в горах, на высоте 900 метров над уровнем моря.Сам подъем в горы по дороге или по ступенькам, а их насчитывается 3500, уже уникален. Пилигриму открывается панорама редкой красоты: покрытые буйной зеленью холмы и захватывающие дух долы. Здесь, на холме Тирумала, который возвышается над городом, находится самый богатый храм в Индии - храм Баладжи. Божество Баладжи - это Вишну (Кришна) в образе ребенка, который исполняет все духовные и материальные желания. Этот образ Господа настолько древний, что упоминается в 12 Пуранах - ведических хрониках. На холм ведет длинная лестница, восхождение по которой занимает несколько часов. Потом - несколько часов ожидания в очереди на аудиенцию к Богу, а после этого - несколько секунд незабываемого свидания. О сокровищах, хранящихся в храме и на алтаре ходят легенды.


Вот еще о Божестве Банке-Бихари.
Сложность даршана — свидания с Божеством — состоит в том, что в обычные дни, оно находится в глубокой темной нише. Увидеть его можно только на мгновенье, если медленно движущаяся по часовой стрелке человеческая карусель вынесет вас к «авансцене» в момент, когда алтарный занавес открыт. 

 А открывается он раз в минуту на несколько секунд. В противном случае придется уходить на следующий круг. Так вырабатываются важнейшие человеческие качества: терпение и смирение. 

 Версий происхождения столь затрудненного даршана несколько. По одной из них, Божества постоянно пытаются сбежать из храма в лес, к своим любимым друзьям и подружкам. По другой — священнослужители (пуджари) просто боятся похитителей. Третья версия — мистическая. Согласно ей, если человек будет долго смотреть в бриллиантовые глаза Банке-Бихари, то он обретет чистую любовь к Богу и уйдет в духовный мир. По этой же причине пуджари на время даршана отбирают у Божества флейту: тот счастливчик, кто даже случайно услышит звук флейты Кришны, сразу лишается всех материальных желаний, и ему просто ничего не остается, как покинуть нашу полную страданий вселенную. Поскольку большинство посетителей храма попасть в духовный мир не спешит, то Божество предстает перед ними без своей знаменитой флейты и охотно удовлетворяет их незамысловатые просьбы: здоровья, процветания, семейного благополучия.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Александра, огромное вам спасибо за столь интересную информацию!
Насчет привязанности к Божествам, то тут усилия брахманов ограничить даршан несколькими секундами бесполезны))) Настоящая любовь очень часто бывает "с первого взгляда")) так что пяти секунд тут хватит с лихвой! А вообще привязанность к Божеству-это же реальная милость Господа или плод множества заслуг прошлых жизней! Это истинный путь к освобождению и возвращению домой, к Богу, единственный из всех видов привязаннностей, который абсолютно духовен и чист. Ограничивать и пресекать его, по моему как минимум заблуждение. Ну конечно если только сам Господь установил такой порядок)
Очаровательная и трогательная лила-злобные брахманы не пускают Шри Говинду в лес к подружкам гопи и даже отбирают флейту!
Ай-яй-яй, как нехорошо! Какой экстаз!))))

----------


## Александра

> Александра, огромное вам спасибо за столь интересную информацию!
> Насчет привязанности к Божествам, то тут усилия брахманов ограничить даршан несколькими секундами бесполезны))) Настоящая любовь очень часто бывает "с первого взгляда")) так что пяти секунд тут хватит с лихвой! А вообще привязанность к Божеству-это же реальная милость Господа или плод множества заслуг прошлых жизней! Это истинный путь к освобождению и возвращению домой, к Богу, единственный из всех видов привязаннностей, который абсолютно духовен и чист. Ограничивать и пресекать его, по моему как минимум заблуждение. Ну конечно если только сам Господь установил такой порядок)
> Очаровательная и трогательная лила-злобные брахманы не пускают Шри Говинду в лес к подружкам гопи и даже отбирают флейту!
> Ай-яй-яй, как нехорошо! Какой экстаз!))))


 :aaaaaaa:  :kirtan:

----------


## Александра

Ну если Кришна до сих пор в этом храме, значит его устраивает это)))))))))наверное он не обижается на отбирание флейты, потому что знает, что это все привязанность к Нему заставляет отбирать флейту)))

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Просто диву даешся какие причудливые формы принимает порой привязанность к Говинде! Но такое наверно есть только в Индии. на Западе преданные в этом плане почему то скромнее. Трудно представить, чтобы пуджари храма в США или Европе пришла в голову мысль что либо отобрать у Божеств или приковать их цепью к колонне алтаря, чтобы не сбежали. Не такая сильная привязанность? Вряд ли. Скорее всего, тут какая то другая причина.

----------


## Александра

индусы они просто видимо более напористые в своей привязанности и шустрые

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Видимо нам есть к чему стремиться)))

----------


## adi das

Насщет не клаятся Закрытому алтарю,, не потому что Кришна не увидит,, а наоборот,, Кришна Играет со своими спутниками И не может не обратить внимание на преданнных ЕГО НЕ НАДО отвлекать от свершения лил,, Да и кому кланиемся шторке чтоль надо увидеть кому кланеешся а потом кланятся ато все бессознательно упали встали и все,, я так в армии падал вставал раз про 500 и что преданность чтоли увеличилась
Извените меня если грубо как сказал,,,,

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Насщет не клаятся Закрытому алтарю,, не потому что Кришна не увидит,, а наоборот,, Кришна Играет со своими спутниками И не может не обратить внимание на преданнных ЕГО НЕ НАДО отвлекать от свершения лил,, Да и кому кланиемся шторке чтоль надо увидеть кому кланеешся а потом кланятся ато все бессознательно упали встали и все,, я так в армии падал вставал раз про 500 и что преданность чтоли увеличилась
> Извените меня если грубо как сказал,,,,


А что, Кришна не может совершать Свои лилы и обратить каплю внимания на преданного одновременно?? Вы же не про обычного человека говорите! и разве для того, чтобы кланяться надо непременно видеть образ именно грубым зрением? Разве нельзя удерживать образ Господа в уме? Какое ж это тогда бессознательное поклонение??? Мы можем не видеть Господа, но Он всегда видит наши поклоны и знает, что они адресованы Ему, поэтому никаких проблем со шторками тут нет. А пример про армию сюда вообще не относится. Там нет речи ни про какое настроение служения Кришне.

----------


## adi das

> А что, Кришна не может совершать Свои лилы и обратить каплю внимания на преданного одновременно?? Вы же не про обычного человека говорите! и разве для того, чтобы кланяться надо непременно видеть образ именно грубым зрением? Разве нельзя удерживать образ Господа в уме? Какое ж это тогда бессознательное поклонение??? Мы можем не видеть Господа, но Он всегда видит наши поклоны и знает, что они адресованы Ему, поэтому никаких проблем со шторками тут нет. А пример про армию сюда вообще не относится. Там нет речи ни про какое настроение служения Кришне.


Примите как мнение,Если хотите кланятся в уме то кланейтесь кде угодно,, я думаю что надо чтобы кришна увидел вас а вы его и тогда кланятся ,, а так можно и в уме поклон предложить,,, у меня такое понимание,, ничем не расходящееся со священыми писаниями,, как и ваше,,,.
Харе Кришна Примите Мои Поклоны

----------

